
Show HN: Landub.com – Landing Page Hub for Inspiration and Templates - hosshams
https://landub.com
======
tsucres
Nice website. Here are some thoughts/observations/ideas:

1) There are a lot of similar websites, and usually, when I am looking for
inspiration, I just google something like "landing page design template" or
something and look into the first results. Do you have a plan to make Landub
stand out?

2) If I understood correctly, if no screenshot is provided (for a new
submission), then you automatically generate one? If so, it would be nice to
directly show the generated screenshot so that the user can decide if it needs
to be changed or not.

Also, once a screenshot is selected, there seems to be no way to change it
(without reload the submission page). (It's a detail but it would be nice to
add this possibility).

3) On the submission form, you ask for "Features or sections included inside
the landing page", which IMO is a very interesting search criterion. Though I
don't see it on the front-page. Are you planning to add it?

On a different note, do you blog about your 12in12 journey somewhere?

~~~
hosshams
Thanks for your feedback. I really appreciate it.

1) You're right. I usually search in Dribbble instead of Google. Actually, I
have a plan to make it bigger by supporting inner pages if I see potential in
this area. So users can submit any page on the website such as pricing page,
about, contact, login, register, etc.

2) Oh no, I create screenshots manually. Later, I'd take a look into
[https://html2canvas.hertzen.com/](https://html2canvas.hertzen.com/) to see if
I can implement it for the submit page. To change the screenshot, simply
browse and select another image. It'll override the previous selected image.

3) That's right. That's the criteria I needed it for myself. I'm developer of
TheSaaS template which is a block-by-block template
([http://thetheme.io/thesaas/block/](http://thetheme.io/thesaas/block/)). I
need to find new blocks for new updates and this criteria would help me a lot
in future searches for inspirations. Adding this criteria to the homepage is
in my todo list. Actually, I need to implement a better filter and search
mechanism.

I do. I want to share the link on HN tomorrow. You can see the post here:
[https://medium.com/@hos.shams/im-going-to-
launch-12-startups...](https://medium.com/@hos.shams/im-going-to-
launch-12-startups-in-12-months-bc6346274f26)

------
hosshams
Hey HN,

This is the first product I'm launching as part of my 12 startups in 12 months
challenge. It sounds like yet another listing website, but I needed a fast and
simple start point to make sure I'm really starting the 12in12 journey.

Landub – [https://landub.com](https://landub.com) – is a landing page hub for
designers, marketers, and startup owners. A source of inspiration to view
latest landing page designs and find your next landing page template.

Hope you find it useful and nice feedbacks are very welcome :D

